# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  مجموعه مواضيع حلوه

## مهند الحراحشه

][][§¤°^°¤§][][ لبياض الأسنان : 
تدعك الأسنان يومياً ولمدة أسبوع بالعسل الطبيعي مع المعجون إلى أن تصبح بيضاء ثلجية ، ثم تدعك كل ثلاث أيام مرة واحدة . 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

لتقوية الأظافر : 
اخلطي ملعقة زيت لوز مع صفار بيضة وضعيها على الأظافر لمدة ربع ساعة . 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــ

•للركب والاكواع: 
اعصري ليمونة ثم امزجي عصيرها مع مسحوق الشوفان وافركي الركبة والكوع بهذا المزيج عدة مرات في اليوم إلى أن تتخلصي من اللون الأسود ، مع مراعاة دهنها بالكريم المرطب بعد ذلك . 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــ

• لصفاء العينين : 
قومي بعمل حمام غسيل لعينيك باستخدام مقدار فنجان صغير من الماء مضافاً إليه ملعقة صغيرة من ملح الطعام ، ضعي عينيك كل على حدة في الفنجان مع فتحها وتحويل نظرتها في جميع الاتجاهات الأخرى وسوف تدهشك النتيجة . 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ

• للحبوب السوداء : 
اختاري ثمرتين كبيرتين من الطماطم الناضجة تماماً وانزعي القشرة الرقيقة منها واهرسيها بالشوكة أضيفي مقدار ملعقة من زيت الزيتون أو القشدة وامزجي الخليط جيداً ، ثم ضعي طبقة منه على بشرة وجهك فيما عدا المنطقة المحيطة بالعينين واتركيها مدة تتراوح بين 15/20 دقيقة ، فإذا كانت بشرتك دهنية أو بها حب الشباب يفضل أن تستغني عن المادة الدهنية القشدة . 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــ

• الأناناس قابض للبشرة : 

لفاكهة الأناناس مفعول قابض ، وهي مليئة بالأنزيمات التي تنعم البشرة . فمرري قطعة من الأناناس على بشرتك وبحركات سريعة متوازنة وستحصلين على بشرة ناعمة ونضرة . 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــ
• التين لصفاء البشرة : 

فاكهة التين تساعد على تقليل الدهون وإزالة الحبوب وصفاء البشرة ، وذلك بوضع قليل من التين على الوجه لمدة دقائق ثم يغسل بالماء الفاتر . 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ

•لبشره جميله: 
للحصول على بشرة وضاءة وجميلة يغسل الوجه بماء البقدونس صباحاً ومساءً لمدة أسبوع...

وشكرا............................................. ...][][§¤°^°¤§][][


__________________

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Rahma Queen

مشكور اخي ع الموضوع الحلو

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

مشكورررررررررررررررررين

----------


## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

شكرا ياخي الكريم على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## (dodo)

حلوووووووووووووو

----------


## marwa hawatmeh

m3lomat kteeeeeeeeeeeerrr 7lweh....r7 a6abe2 mnhm

----------

